# New here, Tan sable or black and tan?



## GSDSadie (Nov 22, 2012)

I'm confused as to what my girl actually is? 

She looks black and tan saddle (duh) but when I look at her individual hairs they are light at the bottom with a black tip but only on the saddle. I'll see if I can get a close up of her hair parted


----------



## 1sttimeforgsd (Jul 29, 2010)

She is a beautiful girl, I don't think she is a sable, but I am not that knowledgeable to say for sure. Hopefully someone will come on here later that can give you a more accurate answer.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

What did she look like as a pup? Sables start out light, then darken. B&T's start dark and then lighten! She may be a patterned sable but my guess is B&T


----------



## GSDSadie (Nov 22, 2012)

onyx'girl said:


> What did she look like as a pup? Sables start out light, then darken. B&T's start dark and then lighten! She may be a patterned sable but my guess is B&T



I have no idea! lol. We got her last week and shes 9 months old  I shall go take some pics of her hair now


----------



## GSDSadie (Nov 22, 2012)

1sttimeforgsd said:


> She is a beautiful girl, I don't think she is a sable, but I am not that knowledgeable to say for sure. Hopefully someone will come on here later that can give you a more accurate answer.



Thank you. All these different colours and patterns has made me curious


----------



## GSDSadie (Nov 22, 2012)

Right between the shoulders









On her side


----------



## GSDSadie (Nov 22, 2012)

And because she's gorgeous hehe


----------



## GsdLoverr729 (Jun 20, 2010)

I think she's a B/T with a bitch stripe lol


----------



## GSDSadie (Nov 22, 2012)

GsdLoverr729 said:


> I think she's a B/T with a bitch stripe lol



lol I figured she has a bitch stripe  and Ginga ears:wub:


----------



## Castlemaid (Jun 29, 2006)

Black and Tan with prominent bitch stripe. 

If she were sable, the undercoat would be a beige/red colour underneath the saddle patterned sable hairs. So the pic where you show the close up near the shoulder, the undercoat is solid black right up to the skin. Thus, Black and tan.


----------



## carmspack (Feb 2, 2011)

black and tan with a bitch stripe with nice balanced conformation and nice expression .


----------



## GSDSadie (Nov 22, 2012)

Awesome, thanks guys 

When we do get a puppy we will get a sable


----------



## Marnie (Oct 11, 2011)

Castlemaid said:


> Black and Tan with prominent bitch stripe.
> 
> If she were sable, the undercoat would be a beige/red colour underneath the saddle patterned sable hairs. So the pic where you show the close up near the shoulder, the undercoat is solid black right up to the skin. Thus, Black and tan.


Thanks Castlemaid. A very good description to id B&T vs sable. The stripe on my dog's back gets more pronounced as he gets older. I never had a dog with a white stripe before and wasn't sure how to describe it.


----------



## GSDSadie (Nov 22, 2012)

Ok I've got another pic and her hair is redish? It's just further down her back (as you can see)


----------



## GatorDog (Aug 17, 2011)

Black and tan!


----------



## GSDSadie (Nov 22, 2012)

GatorDog said:


> Black and tan!


Thank you 

Is there a way to choose a puppy that will be sable but not patterned sable? I'm guessing seeing the parents will help?


----------



## GatorDog (Aug 17, 2011)

GSDSadie said:


> Thank you
> 
> Is there a way to choose a puppy that will be sable but not patterned sable? I'm guessing seeing the parents will help?


Not sure. I own a patterned sable male and he looked like a normal sable pup to me. I didn't really choose for color, and I didn't get him until he was 5 months. Maybe others (with more experience than me) would know better ways to identify one as a pup.


Puppy

bruno by Gator_Dog, on Flickr


bruno2 by Gator_Dog, on Flickr

Adult (3 years)

599 by Gator_Dog, on Flickr

_MG_5763 by Gator_Dog, on Flickr

My female is a "normal" sable. 

Puppy
(Far Right)

babyizah8 by Gator_Dog, on Flickr


babyizah10 by Gator_Dog, on Flickr


babyizah1 by Gator_Dog, on Flickr

Adult (15 months)

izah21 by Gator_Dog, on Flickr


----------



## Kyleigh (Oct 16, 2012)

and is the post it note of his name and dob so you don't forget LOL


----------



## msvette2u (Mar 20, 2006)

Sadie is a gorgeous dog :wub: don't be disappointed she's not sable!


----------



## GSDSadie (Nov 22, 2012)

GatorDog said:


> Not sure. I own a patterned sable male and he looked like a normal sable pup to me. I didn't really choose for color, and I didn't get him until he was 5 months. Maybe others (with more experience than me) would know better ways to identify one as a pup.
> 
> 
> Puppy
> ...


Your girl and boy are just gorgeous! When we get a sable pup I'd want him to look more like your girl. I guess I'd have to look at the parents and ask the breeders what they think. I love all the colours sables go through :wub:


----------



## GSDSadie (Nov 22, 2012)

msvette2u said:


> Sadie is a gorgeous dog :wub: don't be disappointed she's not sable!



Oh I'm no way disappointed she's not a sable. I actually preferred the black and tans when we were choosing and then we went down to a Schutzhund club and there were 2 male Sables that I think are absolutely stunning! Just gorgeous to look at. So the next one I want to be a sable and a male 

Her colouring got me thinking is all. On some of her strands she has three colours (ginger, black and white) and others she has 2 (black and white) and others are just 1 colour so it just got me curious


----------



## GSDSadie (Nov 22, 2012)

I have been looking through my girls bloodline and her great grand father and grandmother are sables I think (not sure on the grand mother just yet, waiting till I can find a pic but the great grandfather def is)

Not sure if that means anything though lol


----------

